# No /etc/libmap.conf.....



## everypot (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried to adjust the version of gcc used in libmap.conf, following the instruction http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html 

But there is no such /etc/libmap.conf file on the system. Should I create a new file? Thanks.

```
uname -a
FreeBSD st 8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #11: Thu May 27 21:41:46 EDT 2010   
 aaron@st:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeap. But also Read this post first: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12820
It might be useful before change anything.


----------



## everypot (Jul 10, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Yeap. But also Read this post first: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12820
> It might be useful before change anything.



Thanks. You are right. It's not a good idea to change the default compiler...


----------

